# Basic Steelhead Setup



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

We have been getting alot of ?'s on this so here you go.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Just curious if anyone has pictures of their bobber setups? Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

fowl assasination said:


> We have been getting alot of ?'s on this so here you go.


Is that Fluorocarbon line?:lol: Just kidding....

Good idea! that will help a lot of people I'm sure, I would have done that but by the time I figured out how to put the pic up Steelhead season would be over.....LOL


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Dont you think that's some pretty light line for steelheading? :yikes: :lol:


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Burksee said:


> Dont you think that's some pretty light line for steelheading? :yikes: :lol:


Looks like the line guys use for Salmon snagging.... I mean Salmon fishing on the AuSab.....:bloos:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Slodrift said:


> Looks like the line guys use for Salmon snagging.... I mean Salmon fishing on the AuSab.....:bloos:


The hook looks a little on the small side.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

that is 100% florocarbon line it disapears underneath the water:lol:, by the way that is about how i feel about floro anyways.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Dude, that's some ROPE! :lol:

I know you get fish, and whatever puts fish on the end of your line legally is fine with me. I use Maxima Ultragreen for my mainline, and lots of folks I know, who Steelhead fish, do too. I like the lead to the sinker, but am too lazy to tie those 2 extra knots. I just use a snap swivel, rigged to slide on my mainline, and clip my pencil weight to that. But I hang up more with that than you probably do; and hanging up is what the TB is mostly about, if someone isn't pretty familiar with how to fish it. It is probably easier to drift now, than at any other time of the year.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

i rig the same way you do breck, and no i do not use tip-up line to fish steelies that is just so you can see it. I explained in the other post what i use, 8 lb maxima ulra green main and 6 lb max ultra green leader. im not sure i would catch to many fish on tip up line, im not even sure that you could line a fish with that.


----------

